# ZenBooster



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is this just another scam?
Anyone use it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ZenBooster? I never tried it.

I've never had much luck with wifi boosters. I have a Netgear booster but it doesn't work some of the time.

Is your wifi 2.4 or 5 GHz? Maybe with a more appropriate router for your situation you can get the range you need.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you for responding Nevada. I do not know how to find out is my router is 2.4 or 5 GHz. Will see if I can find that information in control panel....It isn't under "system information" (or is called something other than wifi router there)...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It will be in your router specifications. What's your router brand & model?


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking at search results, it's not something I would bother with.

It's not made by an established manufacturer, and it's hard to find any legitimate reviews.

If you need a wifi booster, you might want to look at the list here 10 Best Wifi Boosters of 2020 | MSN Guide: Top Brands, Reviews & Prices


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Is this just another scam?


I would've said it's probably an OK wifi booster, until I read the "reviews" on their site. Most of them look like they were translated by a computer from some other language, even though the "reviewers" are all supposedly in the US. So, if you need a wifi booster, that's not the one you want.

But maybe you're approaching this backward. If you tell us the problem you're trying to solve, we can suggest a solution.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, Nevada, I didn't even know I had a router. My son set all this up for me connecting his and my computers; so next time I get a chance I'll ask him. (I see no separate unit in this room except for the HughesNet modem.)

Yes I did read the reviews and they are quite discouraging!

Backwoodsman7 the problem I'm dealing with would not even be significant were it not for my enjoying a multiplayer game as much as I do. Being up in years I'm not able to work as I use to; and the weather keeps me from much as well here on the farm. And there is just so much house cleaning one can do. Thus, it is either reading (done enough of this during college/career days), watching TV (not much I enjoy there), knitting (gets rather expensive), cooking (freezers already full and refrigerator stays crowded) or the computer (research is great and so is this forum). When my son (semi-disabled) found this multi-player game called RuneScape, it turned out to be fun. (Here a real-life workaholic can continue to be a workaholic...lol) This game has quite a bit of combat in it and my character's movement is not as quick nor smooth as it needs to be so as to be as successful as I need to be during some of these combat situations. This is the problem!

My ISP may certainly be a contributing factor to this problem in that it is satellite (HughesNet Gen5); and I certainly need to get myself a mouse pad as I'm using the top of my desk. (Will look for one next month when I get to go into town.) During my research of this problem I found this "booster"; thus my thread here....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Goodness, Nevada, I didn't even know I had a router. My son set all this up for me connecting his and my computers; so next time I get a chance I'll ask him. (I see no separate unit in this room except for the HughesNet modem.)


Sometimes the modem and router are one combined device. But your wifi signal must be coming from something and it must have a model number, even if it's a hughesnet device.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> This game has quite a bit of combat in it and my character's movement is not as quick nor smooth as it needs to be so as to be as successful as I need to be during some of these combat situations. This is the problem!
> 
> My ISP may certainly be a contributing factor to this problem in that it is satellite


That's what I was afraid of... Satellite internet isn't a contributing factor, it's the ONLY factor in that problem. Several of us have explained why, several times over the last couple years, including in another thread just this week. If you need a new mouse, or better wifi, or whatever else, by all means spend the money and get it, but none of that is going to affect your game's response time more than a tiny little bit that you won't even notice. Honest, we're telling you the truth when we say you can't break the laws of physics.

You've said before that there are no other options for internet where you are. If you tell us exactly where you are (or tell me by PM if you prefer), I'll poke around and see if I can find an option you've missed.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

motdaugrnds said:


> My ISP may certainly be a contributing factor to this problem in that it is satellite (HughesNet Gen5); and I certainly need to get myself a mouse pad as I'm using the top of my desk. (Will look for one next month when I get to go into town.) During my research of this problem I found this "booster"; thus my thread here....


A booster will only increase the signal power, it won't affect the connection speed. How far away from the router (the wifi box) are you and what is between you and it? I have no problems going out 50 yards into my field, from the basement, from the garage, etc. - unless you have a large house and/or a lot of stuff between you and the router.

As I mentioned on the mouse thread, there is no getting around the HughesNet delay. Ping time (round trip send/receive) averages 2/3 to 1 second. Ping times on wired providers tend to run closer to 1/10 second or less. If you want to see exactly how much it's really contributing, try playing the game from somewhere that has something like cable internet. Even on a much lesser system you'll see significant improvement.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You have all been so patient with me; and I am grateful.

Yes I'm finally realizing there is nothing I can do to create a smoother game-play with the ISP I'm having to work with. I'm on the south side of Virginia and though my neighbor (just about 1000' from me..heavy tree line and fencing only between us) has a different ISP, even hers is a satellite. I have not been able to find another ISP who will service my area. (I have a Vernon Hill address; yet do not live in that Vernon Hill county but across the line in the Pittsylvania county just about 10 miles east of Chatham.)

Guess I might as well stop trying to find a way to resolve this problem and be happy with what I have...  Doubt anything is going to change out here as for as internet services are concerned!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> You have all been so patient with me; and I am grateful.
> 
> Yes I'm finally realizing there is nothing I can do to create a smoother game-play with the ISP I'm having to work with. I'm on the south side of Virginia and though my neighbor (just about 1000' from me..heavy tree line and fencing only between us) has a different ISP, even hers is a satellite. I have not been able to find another ISP who will service my area. (I have a Vernon Hill address; yet do not live in that Vernon Hill county but across the line in the Pittsylvania county just about 10 miles east of Chatham.)
> 
> Guess I might as well stop trying to find a way to resolve this problem and be happy with what I have...  Doubt anything is going to change out here as for as internet services are concerned!


If you're trying to boost your speed by installing a wifi booster, you're barking up the wrong tree. Wifi boosters are intended to add distance, not speed. I think that has already been pointed out in this thread.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> (I have a Vernon Hill address; yet do not live in that Vernon Hill county but across the line in the Pittsylvania county just about 10 miles east of Chatham.)


hmm, well not many areas have spottier coverage than where I live, but it looks like you might be in one of them. These two look like the most likely. Even if you've checked with them before, keep checking periodically in case they expand their coverage:





High Speed Internet for VA | SCS Broadband/AcelaNet


Think you can't get high speed internet in rural Virginia? Think again. SCS Broadband offers both business and residential internet plan options!




scsbroadband.com









B2X Online – Wireless Internet Service Provider







www.b2xonline.com





Also check with any cellular providers that serve your area. Most of them provide internet service. Verizon has a couple towers that might be able to reach you, and their coverage map shows solid coverage in your area. And again, recheck periodically to see if any new towers have gone up.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Backwoodsman7, I will do as you suggested and periodically contact the ISPs you gave me the URLS for. Yes I do have Verizon phone service; and last I checked they did not offer broadband in my area but will certainly contact them again. Who knows.... It just might be that I will be able to get better coverage in the future. Hope never dies....


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

If your situation is similar to ours (sounds like it) there's nothing you can do right now, but there may be something coming. Check with your county to see what plans they have for rural broadband development. Our county is actively pursuing that. Also, you might want to sign up for updates on https://www.starlink.com/ - Elon Musk is building a low-orbit satellite system that is coming online in pieces. Those satellites will be in orbit around 400 miles vs Hughes 25,000, so the latency will be a LOT lower. No idea when it will be available, though.


----------

